# Best Route around Guadalajara



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

I will be leaving Colima going to Lagos de Moreno. What is the best and quickest route to take in getting around Guadalajara? Thanks for any input. elpaso.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As you approach Guadalajara, watch for the large green signs for 'Mexico' or 'Aeropuerto'; favoring the one for 'Mexico' as you go along. It will put you on the outer loop (periferico), and then put you back on the toll road (cuota) toward Mexico City. Then, watch for the signs for Lagos de Moreno and you'll get there without difficulty.


----------



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

*Guadalajara route*



RVGRINGO said:


> As you approach Guadalajara, watch for the large green signs for 'Mexico' or 'Aeropuerto'; favoring the one for 'Mexico' as you go along. It will put you on the outer loop (periferico), and then put you back on the toll road (cuota) toward Mexico City. Then, watch for the signs for Lagos de Moreno and you'll get there without difficulty.


Thanks RVGRINGO for the route information.


----------

